
Productivity 101: A Primer to the Pomodoro Technique - iamsk
http://lifehacker.com/productivity-101-a-primer-to-the-pomodoro-technique-1598992730
======
iamsk
This article is good, but just ignore the apps in this article, time flies,
there have much more good apps.

~~~
iLemming
if you're Emacs user there's "org-pomodoro". It automatically logs time spent
on pomodoros for specific tasks.

~~~
iamsk
Thanks for your suggestion :)

